# Dehumidifier



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Our basement is usually a little damp. Would a dehumidifier hurt a tank that's near by?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

You'll just have to top it off more often, no big deal,

seems counter-productive to have a dehumidifier right next to a big bowl of water though, keep a lid on the tank, it will help to lessen the water loss


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

It wouldn't be right next to it, but it doesn't sound like it would matter, anyways.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

It will only remove moisture from the air. It will have no impact on the tank. I use an exhaust fan during the summer months and a dehumidifier during the winter months in my fish room. I couldn't manage without either.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I have the same problem and need to get a new dehumidifier. I bought one several years ago and the darn thing quit working shortly after - looks like new but won't suck any moisture out of the air. This is why I was reluctant to get a new one.

It was my understanding that once the furnace goes on you shouldn't need the dehumidifier. Is this incorrect.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

L.West said:


> I have the same problem and need to get a new dehumidifier. I bought one several years ago and the darn thing quit working shortly after - looks like new but won't suck any moisture out of the air. This is why I was reluctant to get a new one.
> 
> It was my understanding that once the furnace goes on you shouldn't need the dehumidifier. Is this incorrect.



Your tanks are in the house rather than in a fish room? If in the house, you should be OK with just the furnace. AC removes more moisture but you don't want AC during the cold months. 

If water collects on your windows you need a dehumidifier during the winter or AC or more air exhausted during the summer. A dehumidifier has it's advantages in the winter. It adds heat.


----------

